# Chuck Norris + WoW-Witze...



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Gibt es sie? Und wenn ja, wie lauten sie?

Einige selbstgemachte Vorschläge:

Wenn Chuck Norris "Göttlichen Eingriff" nutzt, opfert er nicht sich selbst, sondern den Gegner!

Wenn Chuck Norris im Rücken eines Drachen steht, wird nicht er weggestoßen, sondern der Drache.

Chuck Norris kann Fluch der Verdammnis auf Spieler casten.

Wenn Chuck Norris ein Portal nach z.B. Dalaran setzt, wird er nicht nach Dalaran geportet, sondern Dalaran zu ihm.

Chuck Norris kann Druiden zähmen.

Wenn Chuck Norris taucht, ertrinkt nicht er, sondern die Gegner.

Chuck Norris kann den Geistheiler wiederbeleben.

Als Chuck Norris beim Lichkönig war, ist dieser von der Klippe gesprungen.

Chuck Norris besiegt die Lady, bevor sie zu Ende geredet hat.

Chuck Norris Luftschiffkampf dauerte keine Minute, Ogrimms Hammer erschien nicht.

Chuck Norris tötet erst den Prof, zieht dann Modermiene + Fauldarm zusammen und lässt sie an ihrem eigenen Schleim sterben.

Im Kampf gegen Traumwandler heilen die Unterdrücker den Drachen, während die lodernden Skelette frischen Tee bringen.

Chuck Norris beißt die Blutkönigin, die nach weiteren 2 Sekunden übernommen wird.

Im Kampf gegen Halion verwendet Chuck Norris die Schneide dazu, Halion zu zerschnetzeln.

Der Dalarankrater entstand, als Chuck Norris Schreckensgeheul ausprobieren wollte. In der Beutebucht.

Chuck Norris angelt nicht. Er nutzt Tod und Verfall und sammelt die Fische ein.

Ein Hexer castete einen Schattenblitz auf Chuck Norris. Er starb an Dornen.


----------



## Deis (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris bekommt die x-53 Rakete ... ohne einen Freund zu werben.

Chuck Norris Ruhestein hat nur den Global CD.

"Nach dem Genus von Chuck Norris sieht <Alkoholsorte XY> sternhagelvoll aus".

Chuck Norris braucht fuer "Schildblock", "Schildschlag" und "Schildhieb" keinen Schild.

Chuck Norris ist immun gegen die Mohawk Grenade



... mir wuerden noch dutzende weitere, halbherzig witzige einfallen.


----------



## Vanilecornet (27. September 2010)

geile witze dabei das mit Lady gefällt mir


----------



## Famenio (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann den Geistheiler wiederbeleben.


Den find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbär (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris ist der der wahre Lich King nur weil Blizz wuste das den niemand besiegt haben sie ein Dubel hingestellt.


----------



## Tsujigiri (27. September 2010)

Chuck norris spielt wow ohne monatliche gebühren zu bezahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dalaran wurde von chuck norris in nach ne geroundhousekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trixi3 (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris hat ein Singelplayer-Dungeontool.


----------



## Erzsebeth (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris trägt Shadowmourne...in jeder Hand einmal ^^


----------



## Esda (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris ein Portal nach Dalaran setzt, wird er nicht nach Dalaran geportet, sondern Dalaran zu ihm.
> 
> Chuck Norris kann Druiden zähmen.
> 
> ...



Fand ich gut.


----------



## Varagon (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Chuck Norris tötet erst den Prof, zieht dann Modermiene + Fauldarm zusammen und lässt sie an ihrem eigenen Schleim sterben.




Geht auch für einen Chuck Norris nicht...es sei denn er öffnet das Tor mit einen Roundhousekick!



BTT:

Chuck Norris ist ehrfürchtig bei Blizzard und kennt deswegen den releasae Termin von Cataclysm.

Chuck Norris Volksfähigkeit: 
Sobald eure Gesundheit unter 5% fällt, werdet ihr sofort unverwundbar, eurer Schaden wird für die Dauer des Effekts um 100% erhöht. Hält solange bis eurer Gegner besiegt ist. 
Abklingzeit beträgt 1min.


lg


----------



## Problembeere (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris legt Lady Vashj alleine.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris braucht weder Holz noch Zunder für ein einfaches Lagerfeuer. Er holt Ragnaros aus seiner Tasche.


----------



## nosmoke (27. September 2010)

chuck norris kann einzigartige waffen doppelt anlegen



btw wow-witz:

kommt ein gnom in beutebucht in die baar und geht zum schankkellner. dem ist gerade langweilig, also sagt er dem gnomen beim ausschenken des bestellten bieres: "hey, wen du es schaffst den tauren da hinten inner 
ecke zum lachen zu bringen, ist dieses bier umsonst."
der gnom nimmt einen schluck von dem bier und antwortet: "abgemacht"
der gnom geht also zu dem tauren hin und flüstert ihm was ins ohr, worauf der taure lauthals anfänngt zu lachen.
ein bier umsonnst für den gnom, der sich gerade wieder auf den baarhocker setzt und den wirten angrinst.
der wirth: "nicht schlecht! wen du es jetzt noch schaffst ihn wieder zum weinen zu bringen, bekommste von mir 50 Gold."
der gnom grinst und geht wieder zum tauren hin und flüstert ihm was ins ohr, worauf beide nach draussen verschwinden.
kurze zeit später kommen beide wieder herein und der taure am flennen.
grinsend setzt sich der gnom auf den baarhocker und der wirth fragt ihn erstaunt: "wie hast du das jetzt gemacht?"
darauf der Gnom: "also! das erste mal hab ich behauptet, meiner is grösser als seiner, was ihn zum lachen brachte, und beim 2ten mal sind wir raus gegangen und haben verglichen..." 


nr2:

sitzt ein taure und ein gnom in beutebucht am steg und halten ihre schwänze ins wasser.
sagt der Taure: das wasser ist 21°C warm!
sagt der Gnom: und 1,8 meter tief!


alt aber immer noch genial

update:
chuck norris game !!!
http://playit.ch/online-spiele/kampfspiele/pr%C3%BCgelaction/chuck-norris-in-attack-of-the-massacre-ninjas/2333


----------



## Evilslyn (27. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Chuck Norris braucht weder Holz noch Zunder für ein einfaches Lagerfeuer. Er holt Ragnaros aus seiner Tasche.



Cool dann sind wir bald alle ein bisschen Chuck ... also wegen dem kein Zunder und Holz brauchen, Ragi werden wir wohl nicht bekommen ^^


----------



## Myriu (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris' Atemanzeige unter Wasser leert sich nie!

Wenn Chuck Norris feart beendet sich der Effekt erst wenn die Betroffenen sterben.


----------



## Rongor (27. September 2010)

OH NOEZ !!!
Chuck Norris Kinderstunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathloc (27. September 2010)

1. Chuck Norris verkauft seelengebundene Gegenstände grunsätzlich im Auktionshaus.
2. Chuck Norris kann die Essenz von Tausendwinter dispellen.
3. Chuck Norris erhält für Heldentaten Erfolgspunkte.


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Cool dann sind wir bald alle ein bisschen Chuck ... also wegen dem kein Zunder und Holz brauchen, Ragi werden wir wohl nicht bekommen ^^



Ach verdammt. Wurde das entfernt? Hab keine Ahnung, da ich nie ein Feuer gemacht habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caramba3008 (27. September 2010)

Kommt ein Taure in die Bar. Sitzen 22 Gnome am Tresen. Sagt der Taure:"Was los Jungs, ist der Kicker kaputt?"


----------



## Evilslyn (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris wirkt "Hand der Freiheit" auf Gegner ... es macht einfach keinen Spaß wenn sie nur vom Schreck wie angewurzelt stehen bleiben.

Chuck Norris wurde noch nie beim Looten gesehen. Warum? Weil er den Gegnern erst ne Palabubble verpasst, und dann nen Roundhousekick ... habt ihr euch nie gefragt wo die Sterne herkommen?

Chuck Norris benutzt für Aderlass die Venen seiner Feinde, seine Haut ist zu wiederstandsfähig.

Chuck Norris kann in Kalimdor mit 310% Geschwindigkeit fliegen ... auf dem Rücken eines Druiden in Reisegestalt.

Chuck Norris kämpfte einst gegen die Titanen. Einer führte die Unaufhaltbare Macht, eine verteidigte sich mit den Unbewegbaren Objekt ... dabei entstand die Scherbenwelt.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris unterbricht Caster nicht mit "Tritt", er tötet sie mit einem "Roundhousekick".


----------



## Evilslyn (27. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Wurde das entfernt? Hab keine Ahnung, da ich nie ein Feuer gemacht habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ne erst ab Patch, aber dann schon. ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris castet Heldentum, obwohl er kein Schamane ist.

Chuck Norris braucht keine Quest für Schattengram machen, Arthas gibt ihm sein Schwert freiwillig. Und da Chuck Norris keine Waffen braucht, löscht er es direkt nach Erhalt.

Als sich Chuck Norris das erste Mal bei WoW einlogte, erhielt der Server den Erfolg "Welterster Login von Chuck Norris!".

Chuck Norris zwingt die Twins in AQ40 sich gegenseitig zu killen.


----------



## Vadesh (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann aus Laubpartikeln Urlaub machen


----------



## Varagon (27. September 2010)

Ein Trollpärchen kommt nach Orgrimmar.

Die Trolldame sieht ein Manawürm und fängt an zu weinen. Eine Blutelfin sieht das und fragt die Trolldame warum sie weint.
"Mein Lieblings Manawurm ist vor ein paar Wochen verschwunden" antwortet sie.
Draufhin mustert die Blutelfin den Trollmann, der sie die ganze Zeit anstarrt...und schreit entsetzt "Ich habe ihn gefunden!"


----------



## Evilslyn (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris muss nie Essen und Trinken mitführen: Steine schwitzen seine Wasserbedarf aus, wenn er sie böse ansieht. Und Tauben fliegen ihm in den Mund ... nachdem sie sich für ihn rupften und brieten.

Ist Chuck Norris in der Höhle, nennt sich Deathwing freiwillig Chickenwing.

Wisst ihr warum es immer so lange dauert bis man in Nordend in den Schneegebieten auch die Schneeanimation sieht? Weil der Flocken erst drei mal nachsehen, das es nicht Chuck Norris war, der da durch die Pampa ritt.


----------



## Geronimus (27. September 2010)

es gibt keine chuck norris witze...es traut sich keiner zu lachen ;-)


----------



## b1sh0p (27. September 2010)

Illidan flüchtete nicht vor Kil'jaeden.....


----------



## Gruftpirscher (27. September 2010)

Warum kann Chuck Norris niemals alle Dungeon-Erfolge erringen?

Weil er nicht vor dem Lichking flüchten, sondern ihn roundhousekicken würde


----------



## Trixi3 (27. September 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann aus Laubpartikeln Urlaub machen



Beste!!!!!!!


----------



## Novane (27. September 2010)

Wenn sich Chuck Norris als Taure verkleidet und aufmountet, bleibt er nicht an der Aufzugstüre in UC hängen -.-


----------



## Varagon (27. September 2010)

Wisst was mich traurig stimmt?

Wenn wir MMO Gamer alt sind und über die alten Sachen wie Chuck Norris bzw. Barlow lachen und die Jugend fragt wer "Barlow und Chuck Norris ist" schon der Gedanke lässt mich in Tränen ausbrechen... :/


Ach ja Good Old Times ;(


----------



## Tsujigiri (27. September 2010)

Chuck norris ist bei char erstellung instant 80 und hat bereits cata end content equip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (27. September 2010)

Chuck norris weiss "when it´s done!"


----------



## Heavyimpact (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gibt es sie? Und wenn ja, wie lauten sie?
> 
> 
> Wenn Chuck Norris ein Portal nach z.B. Dalaran setzt, wird er nicht nach Dalaran geportet, sondern Dalaran zu ihm.
> ...


----------



## Reeperbahn (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris ist ehrfürchtig bei allen gegnern...

Chuck norris entwaffnet lord mark´gar beim knochensturm...

Chuck Norris beschwört den lk als pet

Chuck Norris trifft dich kritisch durch die bubble

Im Av zerstören sich die Bunker von selbst wenn Chuck norris vorbeireitet...

Chuck norris kann im chopper 5 leute mitnehmen...

Chuck norris hat alle berufe auf 600


----------



## Orthes (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris braucht keine Chopper um jemanden mitzunehmen, er fährt mit der Untergrundbahn wohin er will.


----------



## Heynrich (27. September 2010)

sind die chuck norris witze nicht langsam mal "out"?


----------



## gehix (27. September 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris so toll ist, wieso unternimmt er nichts gegen die blöden Kiddies und das geflame?


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris errang die Erfolge Rubinleere, Smaragdleere + Bernsteinleere gleichzeitig.

Chuck Norris kann in Metamorphose fliegen.

Chuck Norris kann fliegen, wenn er levitieren bekommt.

Ick verfolgt nicht Chuck Norris...


----------



## Orthes (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris braucht kein Feuerzeug, sein Zigarettenanzünder "Atmet tief ein..."


----------



## Orthes (27. September 2010)

gehix schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris so toll ist, wieso unternimmt er nichts gegen die blöden Kiddies und das geflame?



Kann er nicht, er hat sich erpressbar gemacht, denn den Kiddies ist sein geheimer zweiter Vorname bekannt....

Chuck GearScore Norris


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann mit seinem Kürschnermesser Erze abbauen, während er Bier braut, seine Lederhose und den Stoffhut fürs Oktoberfest produziert und dabei den frisch geschmiedeten Plattenhelm entzaubert. Auf seinem Helikopter, der automatisch Kräuter pflückt. Hinzu findet er sogar noch Zeit, währenddessen frische Tinte herzustellen.

Wenn man ihn fragt, wieso er das tut, antwortet er: "Mittem Messer isses witziger als mittem Schwert."


----------



## improwars (27. September 2010)

tzz vergesst Chuck Norris... Spongebob grillt unter Wasser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Synus (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann in WoW zwischenspeichern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Chuck Norris kann gleichzeitig Essen und Trinken...


----------



## WackoJacko (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris braucht kein ICC buff, der ICC buff braucht ihn.

Chuck Norris kann JEDE Rasse gleichzeitig sein.

Chuck Norris muss nicht tanken, die Bosse müssen Chuck Norris tanken.

Chuck Norris Schaden wird bei Gottessschild nicht um 50 % verringert sondern um 100 % erhöht.

Chuck Norris hat Battlerezz auf Global CD

In Chuck Norris Emote - Schatz existiert das Emote /cry nicht.

Chuck Norris Meisterwerk ist das Addon Gearscore.

lg


----------



## sirspoof (27. September 2010)

Trixi3 schrieb:


> Chuck Norris hat ein Singelplayer-Dungeontool.




Nice ^^ vote chuck norris 4 president


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris ein Portal nach z.B. Dalaran setzt, wird er nicht nach Dalaran geportet, sondern Dalaran zu ihm.



Ich schäme mich aber bei dem musste ich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier meine Versuche

- Chuck Norris kauft nicht im AH er kauft das AH
- Wenn Spieler Probleme haben fragen sie einen GM, wenn GMs Probleme haben fragen sie Chuck Norris
- Chuck Norris logt sich nicht aus dem Spiel aus, die Realität logt sich bei Chuck Norris ein


----------



## Eltoro73 (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris hat bis zur Unendlichkeit gezählt... 2 mal...

Chuck Norris liesst keine Bücher. Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig erzählen, was er wissen will.

Chuck Noriss Tränen können Krebs heilen. Schade dass er niemals weint.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris hat einen Gearscore von 6400. Nackt.

Chuck Norris hat Schattengram mit den Worten "mir reicht n Stock" enzaubert.

Chuck Norris besitzt unbuffed 100% Kritchance, mit eigenen Buffs 300%!

Chuck Norris Tempowertung senkt den Global CD auf 0,0 Sekunden. Er wirkt Spontanzauber. Wirkt jemand (bzw. er selbst) Heldentum wird der Global CD negativ.

Die GMs haben die strikte Auflage, sich nicht Chuck Norris zu nennen, da Chuck ansonsten die gesamte Welt fluten würde.

Ein Schurke entnahm unerlaubter Weise 1 urtümliches Saronit aus der Gildenbank von Chuck Norris. Er ist heute als Toravon bekannt.

In einem Haustierwettstreit kann Chuck Norris einen GM vorzeigen.

Chuck Norris besitzt die Titel "der Wahnsinnige" und "Blutsegeladmiral". Er läuft als "Der Wahnsinnige Blutsegeladmiral Chuck Norris" durch die Welt.

Chuck Norris kann auf die Titanen in den Sturmgipfeln + Sholazarbecken Sprengsätze werfen, die dann explodieren und jeweils ca. 10 reiche Titanvorkommen hinterlassen.

Chuck Norris kann die Bombe in Gnomeregan entschärfen.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich schäme mich aber bei dem musste ich lachen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Freut mich :-)


----------



## Acekill (27. September 2010)

chuck norris hat wow schon durchgespielt und zwar 3 mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spardas (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann von Kalindor nach Östliches Königreich schwimmen.
Chuck Norris wartet mit dem tötem, bis Beserker bei den Raidboss anfängt.
Chuck Norris kann Spieler in Dalaran und Shattrat töten.
Chuck Norris hat wow noch in in schwarzweiss gesehen.
Chuck Norris braucht keine Epische Ausrüstung, er hat seinen Legendären Fuss.
Chuck Norris LvL wird immer als Totenkopf angezeigt.


----------



## DasSerum (27. September 2010)

*Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will
Wenn Bruce Banner wütend ist, wird er zum Hulk. Wenn der Hulk wütend ist, wird er zu Chuck Norris
*


----------



## Orthes (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris brät sich Mumur am Stock überm Feuer.

Wenn Chuck Norris die Sethekkhallen betritt versteckt sich Klauenkönig Ikiss hinter einer Säule.

Nicht Chuck Norris beschwört Rabengott Anzu, sondern der Rabengott beschwört Chuck Norris.

Wenn Chuck Norris träumt können Ysera und Cenarius wieder nach Hause.

Als Chuck Norris einen Hustenanfall hatte entstand der Mahlstrom.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Wenn Eisheuler Chuck Norris erreicht, geht Chuck Norris in einen Enrage und stößt Eisheuler weg.

Lord Jaraxxus hat mal Chuck Norris beschwören und wurde von diesem getötet.

Sobald Chuck Norris in HDZ4 geht, läuft Arthas grundsätzlich voraus.


----------



## Spardas (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris braucht keine Manastrudel, er isst Magier.


----------



## Problembeere (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Chuck Norris besitzt unbuffed 100% Kritchance, mit eigenen Buffs 300%!



Das ist sinnlos, auch Chuck Norris kann nicht öfter critten als er angreift.
Selbst wenn, klingt das lustiger: Chuck Norris crittet öfter als er angreift.


Zu allem anderen: Ohrensammler win ^^


----------



## Baelias (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris crittet nicht - man nennt es Cataclysm.
Ogrimar danach.... - Chuck Norris baut sein Feriendomizil um.
Chuck Norris benutz den Maelstrom als Klo.
Chuck Norris zündet sich seine Zigarette mit Ragnaros an.
Blizzard benutzt keine Server für Ihr Battlenet, sondern Chuck Norris und Mittwochs Vormittag geht er aufs Klo (Maelstorm).
Blizzard musste wegen Namensrechtlichen Gründen die HeroClass umbennen in Deathknight - geplannt war Chuck Norris.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (27. September 2010)

Spardas schrieb:


> Chuck Norris braucht keine Manastrudel, er isst Magier.



Der ist echt gut :-)


----------



## Masouk (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Chuck Norris hat einen Gearscore von 6400. Nackt.
> 
> Chuck Norris hat Schattengram mit den Worten "mir reicht n Stock" enzaubert.




R O F L


----------



## Durbem (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann NICHT PdK erfolgreich beenden: Die Tiere haben zuviel Angst, er tötet den Gnom vor dem Beschwören, er kämpft gegen beide Fraktionen, die Valkyren heilen ihn und er töten den Lich König bevor er das Schwert in den Boden rammt.

Wenn Chuck Norris die Kurzversion von PdC klickt, erscheinen drei Truhen vor ihm.


----------



## Paraedoxx (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann graue Items entzaubern

Chuck Norris hat auf Level 1 mit der Druckwelle seines Roundhousekicks alle Mobs von Azeroth geonehittet und wurde dadurch instant 80

Chuck Norris muss keine AH Gebühren zahlen

Chuck Norris konnte schon in Classic fliegen


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris besitzt einen Level 1 Todesritter.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. September 2010)

- Chuck Norris wird als Endboss im Addon Nr 10 der erste Boss sein, den Ensidia nie legen.
- Chuck Norrisx spielt mit 10k FPS und 0 Latenz
- Chuck Norris raidet regemäßig die GM Insel.


----------



## Apuh (27. September 2010)

Paraedoxx schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann graue Items entzaubern
> 
> Chuck Norris hat auf Level 1 mit der Druckwelle seines Roundhousekicks alle Mobs von Azeroth geonehittet und wurde dadurch instant 80
> 
> ...




Und nur deswegen hast du dich bei Buffed angemeldet, habe ich recht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paraedoxx (27. September 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Und nur deswegen hast du dich bei Buffed angemeldet, habe ich recht?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aach... erwischt... 
Soll ich mir deswegen jetzt mies vorkommen?
Es gibt deutlich schlechtere Gründe sich anzumelden, oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorjiel (27. September 2010)

Paraedoxx schrieb:


> Aach... erwischt...
> Soll ich mir deswegen jetzt mies vorkommen?
> Es gibt deutlich schlechtere Gründe sich anzumelden, oder
> 
> ...



Hihi...Touché würde ich mal sagen!


----------



## tomfinki (27. September 2010)

chuck norris kann mit nem einrad nen wheely


----------



## Djuke13 (27. September 2010)

Wenn Yogg'saron Chuck Norris ansieht wird Yogg'saron verrückt.

Chuck Norris hat den Flammenleviatahn besiegt, ohne Fahrzeug.

Wenn Chuck Norris bei Mimiron ist, drückt Mimiron von sich aus den roten Knopf.

Wenn Chuck Norris in Entweihen steht wird es kleiner.

Zeppeline und Schiffe warten bis Chuck Norris sie nutzen will.

Chuck Norris braucht keine Quests machen, die Questgeber kommen zu ihm mit einem gelben Fragezeichen.

Chuck Norris kann Stäbe in der Schildhand tragen.

Chuck Norris hat 2 Todesritter auf einem Realm.

Chuck Norris kann die Nekrotische Seuche auf Arthas dispelln.

Chuck Norris kann Muradin im Luftschiffkampf besiegen.

Der einzige Erfolg den Chuck Norris nicht erlangen konnte ist "Rasur und Haarschnitt".

Chuck Norris kann ab Stufe 1 an Tausend Winter teilnehmen.


----------



## Gormogon (27. September 2010)

Die Evolutionstheorie existiert nicht, nur eine Liste von Tieren denen Chuck Norris erlaubt zu leben.


Globale Erwärmung gibt es nicht. Chuck Norris war einfach kalt, also hat er die Sonne aufgedreht.


Chuck Norris schreibt keine Bücher, die Worte fügen sich aus lauter Angst von selbst zusammen.


Chuck Norris liest keine Bücher: Er starrt sie so lange an, bis sie ihm freiwillig sagen was er wissen will.


Die find ich ganz gut ;>


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. September 2010)

Gormorgon schrieb:


> Die find ich ganz gut ;>



Was weniger gut ist, ist das du vergessen hast den Thread zu lesen.
Es geht um Chuck Norris Witze in Verbindung mit WOW.


----------



## Desperad (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris heisst in wirklichkeit Grol der Zerstörer, ist ein fetter Oger,steht in den Verwüsteten Landen und kann nicht getötet werden.


----------



## NarYethz (27. September 2010)

Wir zahlen keine 13Euro im Monat, um WoW spielen zu dürfen.
Wir zahlen 13 Eurom im Monat, damit Chuck Norris keine eigene Fraktion aufmacht.


----------



## Lornorr (27. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Chuck Norris braucht weder Holz noch Zunder für ein einfaches Lagerfeuer. Er holt Ragnaros aus seiner Tasche.



rofl :-)


----------



## wolfracht (27. September 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann aus Laubpartikeln Urlaub machen



Das ist wirklcih der Allerbeste^^


----------



## teroa (27. September 2010)

zu classic zeite waren se lustig nu sind se out...


----------



## Ghazemeister (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann Palas töten...
Chuck Norris kann Zauberstäbe tragen.... als Krieger.
Wenn Chuck Norris XT-002 angreift schreit er: Neues Spielzeug, für mich?!


----------



## Set0 (27. September 2010)

Cataclysm erscheint, wenn Chuck Norris sich einloggt. Sein Terminkalender ist nur voll, daher wurde die Erweitertung verschoben.


Warum der Lichking so viel Macht hat? Sein Helm ist eigendlich ein Fingerhut von Chuck Norris.


----------



## Cultural (27. September 2010)

ich weiss zwar keinen witz aber ich sorg nur für forenticker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anfier (27. September 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> #
> 
> Chuck Norris braucht keine Quest für Schattengram machen, Arthas gibt ihm sein Schwert freiwillig. Und da Chuck Norris keine Waffen braucht, löscht er es direkt nach Erhalt.
> #



Schattengramm ist nicht = Frostgramm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris guckt Thyrm (oder war es Thrym? XD) an und er fällt um.
Chuck Norris kann in Azeroth fliegen ohne cata.
Chuck Norris hatt den Sonnenbrunnen zerstört.


----------



## Desperad (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris ist tot........

























...oh wait >


----------



## Gormogon (27. September 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Was weniger gut ist, ist das du vergessen hast den Thread zu lesen.
> Es geht um Chuck Norris Witze in Verbindung mit WOW.



Denn änder zwei worte und es ist ein wow witz <.< stell dich ned so an...
lustig die leute die ständig wegen jeder kleinigkeit rum heulen müssen.


----------



## Roperi69 (27. September 2010)

Durbem schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris die Kurzversion von PdC klickt, erscheinen drei Truhen vor ihm.



Göttlich. Viele gute hier, aber der ist wirklich Highscore verdächtig. Ich hab leider nur einen außerhalb von WoW





Seit Chuck Norris schwimmen kann heisst es nur noch Arielle die Meerfrau.


----------



## n0nubz (27. September 2010)

scheiss auf chuck norris,....spongebob kann unterwasser grillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destructix (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris findet Chuck Norris-Witze nicht lustig.


----------



## Yiraja (27. September 2010)

langweilig chuck norris ist doch seit jahren ausgelutscht


----------



## Deadlikemee (27. September 2010)

nosmoke schrieb:


> chuck norris kann einzigartige waffen doppelt anlegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL FAIL 

beide witze sind fail aber was will man von einen alli erwarten  der komplexe hat!!!


sitzt ein taure und ein paladin in beutebucht am steg und halten ihre schwänze ins wasser.
sagt der paladin: das wasser ist 21°C warm!
sagt der taure: 1,8 meter tief!

kommt ein Taure in beutebucht in die baar und geht zum schankkellner. dem ist gerade langweilig, also sagt er dem Tauren beim ausschenken des bestellten bieres: "hey, wen du es schaffst den gnom da hinten inner 
ecke zum lachen zu bringen, ist dieses bier umsonst."
der Taure nimmt einen schluck von dem bier und antwortet: "abgemacht"
der Taure geht also zu dem Gnom hin und flüstert ihm was ins ohr, worauf der gnom lauthals anfänngt zu lachen.
ein bier umsonnst für den Tauren, der sich gerade wieder auf den baarhocker setzt und den wirten angrinst.
der wirth: "nicht schlecht! wen du es jetzt noch schaffst ihn wieder zum weinen zu bringen, bekommste von mir 50 Gold."
der taure  grinst und geht wieder zum gnom hin und flüstert ihm was ins ohr, worauf beide nach draussen verschwinden.
kurze zeit später kommen beide wieder herein und der gnom am flennen.
grinsend setzt sich der taure auf den baarhocker und der wirth fragt ihn erstaunt: "wie hast du das jetzt gemacht?"
darauf der taure: "also! das erste mal hab ich behauptet, meiner is grösser als seiner, was ihn zum lachen brachte, und beim 2ten mal sind wir raus gegangen und haben verglichen..."


----------



## Agabig (27. September 2010)

SCHEIß AUF CHUCK NORRIS! SpongeBOB GRILLT UNTER WASSER!!!


----------



## Nekrit (27. September 2010)

Chuck norris streicht seine scheisse in backformen, wir kennen das als Manakeks.
Chuck norris frisst gnome im ganzen.
Chuck norris hat einmal einem Gnom so einen Roundhouse-Kick verpasst, dass dieser jetzt immernoch nach oben fliegt.
Garrosh sieht jeden tag unters bett ob chuck norris dort sitzt.
Nicht chuck norris fürchtet sich vorm lichking, der lichking fürchtet sich vor chuck norris.
Chuck norris zähmt druiden.


----------



## Klobbireturns (27. September 2010)

Chuck Norris darf bei e-bay goldverkaufen soviel er will.



Chuck norris raidet Icc 25 , harmode, solo und zwar nur mit dem Guitar Hero - Controller bewaffnet.


Wenn Cuck Norris sich einen Alli Twink erstellt, ist Hogger tot, bevor er sich einen Namen Ausgedacht hat.

Chuck Norris`reitmount heisst Deathwing

Chuck Norris hat noch nicht einmal vorm anblick eines Weiblichen Tauren - Palas angst!


----------



## RoGash (27. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Chuck Norris besitzt die Titel "der Wahnsinnige" und "Blutsegeladmiral". Er läuft als "Der Wahnsinnige Blutsegeladmiral Chuck Norris" durch die Welt.



Also bei solchen Sachen kann ich mir echt selten ein Lachen rausholen, aber der knallt rein ;-)


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (27. September 2010)

Ghazemeister schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris XT-002 angreift schreit er: Neues Spielzeug, für mich?!



Waaaaaas ?! Chuck Norris greift mich an ? Na, wir sehn uns dann beim Geistheiler Leute!


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2010)

Chuck Noris hat mal einen Furz angezündet , wir kennen es als Todesschneise


----------



## Klobbireturns (27. September 2010)

wenn du im PvP versuchst Chuck Norris auch nur ins target zu nehmen , kommt eine Faust aus deinem Monitor!


----------



## Maridan (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Chuck Norris Volksfähigkeit:
> Sobald eure Gesundheit unter 5% fällt, werdet ihr sofort unverwundbar, eurer Schaden wird für die Dauer des Effekts um 100% erhöht. Hält solange bis eurer Gegner besiegt ist.
> Abklingzeit beträgt 1min.
> 
> ...




 Kann nicht passieren da Chuck Norris jede Sekunde 99% seines Lebensregeneriert!


----------



## Sikes (28. September 2010)

Bei Chuck Norris stacken Buffs so hoch er will. Damit andere es ihm nicht übel nehmen hat er den 30% Buff in ICC erfunden.
Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen erhöhen seine Stats
Im BG lootet Chuck Norris die Marken der Gegner... während sie noch am Leben sind!
Wenn Chuck Norris niest erscheint entsteht Cata
Chuck Norris kann Heldentum bis zu 20 mal GLEICHZEITG auf sich wirken. So muss er nur sein Bein heben um einen Wirbel-Roundhousekick zu machen.
Chuck Norris benutzt Shadowmourne als Wurfwaffe und gelegentlich als Zahnstocher
Chuck Norris besitzt nicht das Onyxia Mount. Er reitet auf Onyxia selbst.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris macht Belagerungsschaden. Indem er langsamer Fall auf Türme castet.

Chuck Norris kann einen Zug neben einen Boss stellen. Dieser kann danach nicht mehr casten.

Chuck Norris kann mit einer Panzerfernsteuerung TW gewinnen.

Wenn Chuck Norris die Kriegshymnenschlucht spielt, bringen ihm die Feinde ihre Fahnen.

In der Seelenschmiede wurde der letzte Boss besiegt, als der Boss den roten Strahl einsetzen wollte und Chuck Norris gesagt hat: "Spiegel"

Gegen Tyrannus setzt sich Chuck Norris auf Raufang.

Chuck Norris hat dem Druidenlehrer Gestaltwandel beigebracht.

Chuck Norris kann ICC nicht mit 30% Buff spielen. Die Server können die Berechnung "unendlich x 1,3" nicht verkraften. Einmal in der Woche probiert Chuck es trotzdem...


----------



## RedShirt (28. September 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris die Düsterbräufernbedienung benutzt, wird Coren zu ihm geportet.
Inklusive dreier Fässer, die er in einem Zug leert, bevor ihm Coren ein Säckchen und Krüge gibt.

Wenn Chuck Norris beim Luftschiffkampf dabei ist, dreht der Frostmagier kurz vorm Cast um und springt mit "langsamer Fall" von Bord. Er will schließlich überleben.

Bei Fauldarm bekommt Fauldarm 10 Stacks, Chuck Norris atmet 3x aus, und Fauldarm platzt.

Beim Blood Council braucht Keleseth selbst die Schattensphären, um halbwegs Chuck Norris zu tanken, bevor er Valanar schief anschaut.


----------



## Deathloc (28. September 2010)

Anfier schrieb:


> Schattengramm ist nicht = Frostgramm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es heißt auch nicht "Schatten-" und "Frostgramm" sondern Schatten- bzw. FrostgraM. : )
Selfowned.


----------



## Schibbii (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris wurde von einem GM gebannt, seitdem gibt er Blizzard jeden Mittwoch einen Roundhousekick.. die Folge: Serverwartungen =D

lg Schibbii


----------



## sirspoof (28. September 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> wenn du im PvP versuchst Chuck Norris auch nur ins target zu nehmen , kommt eine Faust aus deinem Monitor!



made my day xD


----------



## Edrohma (28. September 2010)

nagut, denk ich mir halt auch was aus ^^

Wenn Chuck Norris jemanden im PvP umhaut, hat derjenige 0 HP

Chuck Norris kann den Versammlungsstein allein benutzen.

Chuck Norris hat dem Nachtelfirokesen einen Afro frisiert.


----------



## Azaron_ (28. September 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris einen Schlachtzugboss tötet wird dieser vom Server gelöscht
Chuck Norris spielt alle Schlachtzüge am Dienstag Abend
Chuck Norris hat die Grill-Saison eröffnet, wir kennen es als Cataclysm


----------



## <<NôGô>> (28. September 2010)

-Aus Angst vor Chuck Norris grabbt die Valküre im LK-fight den LK und schmeißt ihn von der Plattform



-Chuck Norris tankt 30 Shamblings während sich der LK entschuldigt, weil er auf Chucks Stuhl gesessen hat



-Sobald Cata beginnt portet sich Chuck per Portal zu Deathwing und zähmt diesen.



-Chuck Norris haut Lady Deathwhisper einmal bevor ihre Manabarriere platzt und sie in ihrem eigenen DnD verreckt.



-Der Jäger von Chuck Norris hat auch in Cataclysm Mana.



-Wenn Chuck Norris farmen will, stellt er sich in Dala hin und zählt laut im /2 auf was er braucht. 30Sek. Später besitzt er es.





Naja, alle Selfmade ebend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bigsmoke1 (28. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Geht auch für einen Chuck Norris nicht...es sei denn er öffnet das Tor mit einen Roundhousekick!
> 
> Chuck Norris Volksfähigkeit:
> Sobald eure Gesundheit unter 5% fällt, werdet ihr sofort unverwundbar, eurer Schaden wird für die Dauer des Effekts um 100% erhöht. Hält solange bis eurer Gegner besiegt ist.
> ...




Varagon wurde geroundhousekickt! Er hat angedeutet das Chuck Norris Gesundheit verlieren kann. =)


----------



## Varagon (28. September 2010)

Bigsmoke1 schrieb:


> Varagon wurde geroundhousekickt! Er hat angedeutet das Chuck Norris Gesundheit verlieren kann. =)



OH nein! Wie konnte ich es wagen! *gg


----------



## Willtaker (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris wartet nicht auf die Tiefenbahn; die Tiefenbahn wartet auf Chuck Norris!


----------



## RedShirt (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann mit der Tiefenbahn nach Dalaran fahren.


----------



## Staypuft (28. September 2010)

Agabig schrieb:


> SCHEIß AUF CHUCK NORRIS! SpongeBOB GRILLT UNTER WASSER!!!



made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1sh0p (28. September 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris mit der Tiefenbahn fährt, bewegt sich nicht die Tiefenbahn, sondern Azeroth...


----------



## nosmoke (28. September 2010)

Deadlikemee schrieb:


> LOL FAIL
> 
> beide witze sind fail aber was will man von einen alli erwarten der komplexe hat!!!
> 
> ...



-.- bob



Agabig schrieb:


> SCHEIß AUF CHUCK NORRIS! SpongeBOB GRILLT UNTER WASSER!!!



XD ich schmeiss mich weg vor lachen


----------



## Staypuft (28. September 2010)

Fährt ein Ork schwerbepackt mit 100 km/h auf der Landstrasse und liest plötzlich, dass die Straße nach 50 metern an einem Abgrund endet. Er versucht zu bremsen, aber die Bremse versagt. Er überlegt sich zur Seite auszbrechen und schaut nach links. Dort sieht er einen großen Marktplatz. Er denkt sich "Wenn ich da reinfahre gibt es bestimmt 100 Tote" Er schaut nach rechts und sieht einen kleinen Gnom. Also entschliesset er sich nach rechts zu fahren. Am nächsten Tag steht in der Zeitung "Schwerbeladener Kodo außer Kontrolle, über 100 Tote" Als der Ork vor Gericht steht, fragt der Richter ihn, was er sich denn dabei gedacht hat. Dieser grunzt ihn mürrisch zu: Ich wollte wirklich nur den Gnom überfahren, aber musste der Idiot unbedingt in den Markt rennen!"


----------



## Bombajy (28. September 2010)

Jetz wo ich grad den anderen Thread gelesen hab:

Chuck Norris hat die 999 Punktemarke nach Ehrfürchtig geknackt.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (28. September 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann aus Laubpartikeln Urlaub machen




You recieved the "Made my Day"-Award.

Ich hab grad so laut gelacht das mein Chef mich doof angeguckt hat xDD 
Dann hat er selber gelesen und ist auch zusammengebrochen vor Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



You've got owned my office 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azashar (28. September 2010)

Kurz gesagt Chuck Norris kann alles was man in WoW nicht kann. So far nicht witzig.


----------



## Manotis (28. September 2010)

Nice thread der mit dem lich king ist nice


----------



## Bandit 1 (28. September 2010)

Weis Chuck Norris eigentlich von seiner "Berühmtheit" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das habe ich mich echt schon oft gefragt, oder andersrum : macht man in USA auch Chuck Norris
Sprüche in Bezug auf WOW ?


----------



## Hier_Name_eingeben (28. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Der Dalarankrater entstand, als Chuck Norris Schreckensgeheul ausprobieren wollte. In der Beutebucht.



Eher
"Der Dalarankrater entstand nicht weil die Kirin Tor die Geißel bekämpfen wollten, Chuck Norris hat die Stadt in die Luft getreten und sie schwebt nur, weil sie Angst hat, dass er es wiederholt.

Wenn Chuck Norris Warsong betritt liefern ihm die Gegner freiwillig ihre Fahne in die Basis

Chuck Norris kommt auch ohne Spielereien durch Mal Ganis Blase durch	(Eiskronenq)

Yogg´Saron wurde nur Böse, weil Chuck Norris ihn manipulierte

Weibliche Blutelfen waren nicht Blizzards Idee sondern die von Chuck Norris

Den Betrag, den man monatlich zahlen muss diehnt nicht dem Profit von Blizzard, nein es diehnt zur Deckung des Schutzgeldes um Chuck Norris zu besämpftigen.
Würde Chuck Norris WoW Spielen, müsste Blizz es umbenennen in WoCN

In der Southparkfolge "Make Love not Warcraft" spielte Chuck Norris den Typen der alle killt, nur mit Verkleidung. Zu dem Zeitpunkt als er getötet wurde hatte Chuck Norris gerade Sex mit allen Mitbewohnerinnin und Salzman aus der Buchhaltung.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (28. September 2010)

Hier_Name_eingeben schrieb:


> Eher
> "Der Dalarankrater entstand nicht weil die Kirin Tor die Geißel bekämpfen wollten, Chuck Norris hat die Stadt in die Luft getreten und sie schwebt nur, weil sie Angst hat, dass er es wiederholt.
> 
> Wenn Chuck Norris Warsong betritt liefern ihm die Gegner freiwillig ihre Fahne in die Basis
> ...




#NotFunny.inc ?!

Sry, aber bitte nochmal üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade den mit der SP-Folge versteh ich nur zu hälfte weil ich mit dem "Salzmann" nix anfangen kann ^^


----------



## Sarjin (28. September 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Chuck norris weiss "when it´s done!"



FAVORIT! Ab in die Signatur xP!


----------



## spacekeks007 (28. September 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Weis Chuck Norris eigentlich von seiner "Berühmtheit" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja er weiss es kam mal im tv oder bei youtube so ne art talkshow da war er und wurde befragt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZz2yCe3pIg

is wie das video wo man anschaut und 6 tage später hängt man tot über´n zaun^^


----------



## MediesTsu (28. September 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Ne erst ab Patch, aber dann schon. ^^



ist schon länger möglich Feuer ohne Feuerstein und Zunder zu machen, glaube seit 3.2, trage beides schon länger nich mehr mit mir rum


BTT:

Chuck Norris kitet nicht Gluths Adds, Gluth kitet Chuck Norris.


----------



## Durbem (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris' Stiefel besitzen einen zusätzlichen DPS Wert.

Chuck Norris kann eine dritte Waffe anlegen, denn unter seinem Bart ist kein Kinn, sondern nur eine weitere Faust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Chuck Norris braucht in Ulduar keine Fahrzeuge.

Chuck Norris hat in den Grizzlyhügeln Harrison Jones gerettet


----------



## xxMardooxx (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris trinkt Cola.


----------



## Vyron268 (28. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann dich während eines Duells töten.


----------



## DontaDella (29. September 2010)

Illidan wurde nicht in einen Käfig gefangen gehalten, nein Chuck Norris wollte etwas zum kuscheln und umarmte in, für tausende jahre!


----------



## Redday (29. September 2010)

chuck norris die 19461466986194618418742817445ste
verschont uns mit dem scheiss. für euch gibts http://www.kidsweb.de

/close


----------



## Petu (29. September 2010)

Ich kann den Dünnschiss auch nicht mehr lesen bzw. hören.

Daher erster und letzter Kommentar hier.


----------



## Felix^^ (29. September 2010)

Chuck NOrris spielt nicht wow, wow spielt chuck norris *_*


----------



## Felix^^ (29. September 2010)

Agabig schrieb:


> SCHEIß AUF CHUCK NORRIS! SpongeBOB GRILLT UNTER WASSER!!!



JAAAAA, spongebob^^

Mein lieblingszitat ist ja: Kannst du nicht woanders doof sei? - Nein nicht vor 4 DD


----------



## Russelkurt (29. September 2010)

chuck norris flamed leute, die threads mit seinen witzen schließen wollen. allerdings nimmt er dazu einen flammenwerfer.

chuck norris kocht nicht, der kochlehrer gibt chuck norris jeden tag das bufffood das haben er will.
chuck norris angelt auch nicht, die fische springen freiwillig in seinen rucksack.
chuck norris braucht keine berufe zu lernen. bergbau betreibt er mit seinem roundhousekick, die kräuter rupft er einfach aus dem boden, die tiere ziehen ihre haut freiwillig aus, das metall schmiedet sich von alleine wenn er es anstarrt, die tinten formen von selbst wörter auf papier und schulterstücken ... (ich glaube ihr ahnt, wie lang man das weiter treiben kann.)
chuck norris geht nicht farmen, weil das die chance beinhaltet nicht durchgehend das zu bekommen was er will. er geht sammeln.
chuck norris kann alle skillbäume gleichzeitig skillen.
chuck norris kann bosse tatsächlich totheilen, wenn er sie nicht vorher mit einem roundhousekick wegputzt.
chuck norris braucht keinen computer um wow zu spielen.

wer flamen will soll dies auf der stillen treppe tun.


----------



## Ghornat (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris gewinnt das Chess Event in Karazhan alleine.

Der Lichking beschwört Untote Diener, Chuck Norris beschwört Lichking´s.

Chuck Norris kann auch ohne Flugmount fliegen.

Chuck Norris kann Pyroball instant wirken.

Chuck Norris ist IMMER unsichtbar, auch beim kämpfen.


----------



## EisblockError (29. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Wisst was mich traurig stimmt?
> 
> Wenn wir MMO Gamer alt sind und über die alten Sachen wie Chuck Norris bzw. Barlow lachen und die Jugend fragt wer "Barlow und Chuck Norris ist" schon der Gedanke lässt mich in Tränen ausbrechen... :/
> 
> ...




Du weißt schon dass es gerade zu 80% die "Kinder" sind, die zwar nochnie einen Chuck Norris Film gesehen haben, geschweige denn genau wissen wer er ist, aber den Thread hier mit Witzen vollspammen


----------



## nosmoke (29. September 2010)

Vyron268 schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann dich während eines Duells töten.



konnte man früger acuh schon mit dots ^^ mondfeuer von dudu zum beispiel:-) patch 1.4.0 oder so


----------



## NoEpicsjustSkill (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann in WoW Pause drücken
Chuck Norris bekommt noch immer den Bären in ZA
Chuck Norris betritt für Loot keine Instanzen.Er wählt die Instanzen im Dungeon Finder und bekommt sofort die Items
Chuck Norris schafft die Schwarzfelstiefen in 10 min
Chuck Norris braucht Mittnacht nicht als Mount,er nimmt Attumen

Naja,vllt kann ja jemand lachen^^


----------



## Kalamazoo (29. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gibt es sie? Und wenn ja, wie lauten sie?
> 
> Einige selbstgemachte Vorschläge:
> 
> ...




Ich bin zwar kein Fan von den Chucky Witzen, aber wieso viel mir dazu folgendes ein?.....

Wenn Chuck Noris im Rücken eines Drachen steht, bekommt nicht er den Schwanzfeger ab sondern ..... *hust*


----------



## Vyron268 (29. September 2010)

Ghornat schrieb:


> Chuck Norris gewinnt das Chess Event in Karazhan _in einem Zug._



So find ichs besser ^^


----------



## Taroliln (29. September 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> wenn du im PvP versuchst Chuck Norris auch nur ins target zu nehmen , kommt eine Faust aus deinem Monitor!





Aranamun schrieb:


> In der Seelenschmiede wurde der letzte Boss besiegt, als der Boss den roten Strahl einsetzen wollte und Chuck Norris gesagt hat: "Spiegel"




Ich lolierte hart!


----------



## gehtdichnixan (29. September 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Du weißt schon dass es gerade zu 80% die "Kinder" sind, die zwar nochnie einen Chuck Norris Film gesehen haben, geschweige denn genau wissen wer er ist, aber den Thread hier mit Witzen vollspammen



das scheint die einzig logische erklärung ...gähn *


----------



## Sergej Sch. (29. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann die Bombe in Gnomeregan entschärfen.




haha der ist aktuel und gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2010)

Das ein Chuck Norris WoW Witze Thread Chuck Norris Witze beinhaltet, sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.

Ich finde es einfach witzig, derartige Übertreibungen zu lesen bzw. sogar selbst zu schreiben. Wem das nicht gefällt, der brauch das Thema entweder nicht zu öffnen oder einfach nicht zu antworten.

Es gibt hier einige sehr schöne "Witze", die entstanden sind und es gibt auch Leute, die zumindest schmunzeln mussten, als sie es gelesen haben, obwohl sie damit insgesamt nicht so viel anzufangen wissen.

Und genau darum geht es doch hier. Einfach etwas Spaß haben.


BTT: Chuck Norris besitzt 2 Fähigkeiten. Tod und Verfall. Tod wirkt gegen Gegner, Verfall gegen Gebäude. Die Geißel entstand, als Chuck einen guten Tag hatte.

Chuck Norris ist Schurke und steht hinter dir. Immer.

Es gibt 2 Ansichten im Spiel. Die Ego Perspektive und die Perspektive aus der dich Chuck Norris beobachtet.


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris hat die Supernanny auf die Stille Treppe verwiesen, weil sie ihm das WoW-spielen verbieten wollte, 2x!

Chuck Norris tötet Thaddius mit einem Defibrilator.

Chuck Norris braucht kein Recount um sich gut zu fühlen, wenn nötig tötet er die Gruppe mit einem Roundhousekick und legt Arthas alleine.

Chuck Norris' Klasse in WoW ist nicht der Jäger, er spielt Texas Ranger.

Chuck Norris hat einen eigenen Knight-rider-buff.

Chuck Norris tötet Fleischhaken mit einem Roundhousekick und fragt danach "Nicht mehr spielen?"

Der DPS-Wert von Chuck Norris' Fuß passt sich den HP des jeweiligen Bosses an!

Chuck Norris macht Urlaub auf der GM-Insel.

Chuck Norris hat vor Urzeiten mal eine einzige Fliege verschont. Seitdem ist Deathwing der Endboss von Cataclysm.

Wenn Chuck Norris in der Seuchenbrühe in Naxxramas steht, erhöhen sich seine HP um das 3-fache.

Chuck Norris hat den Timerun in HdZ4 in unter einer Minute geschafft. Er tötete Mal'Ganis, noch während er sich manifestierte.

Der eigentliche Lichking ist Chuck Norris, Arthas ist nur jemand, der den Thron warm halten sollte.

Chuck Norris' Angeldaily ist IMMER in Dalaran.

Chuck Norris meldet sich nicht für BG's an, die BG's fragen ob er auf ihnen töten möchte.

Wenn Chuck Norris die 1. Flagge ergreift, stößt er sich sich so hart von der Wand ab um zurückzufliegen, dass die entsprechende Fraktion instant gewinnt.

Chuck Norris hat so viel Skill, dass er mit einem Jäger die gesamte Gruppe heilen, mit einem Priester tanken und einem Druiden Schaden machen kann, während er Afk ein 8kg Steak isst.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris angelt Fischmähler.

Während er seine tägliche Angelquest in Dalaran macht, bekommt er Senfwürstchen als Zusatzdrop.


----------



## Klobbireturns (29. September 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Weis Chuck Norris eigentlich von seiner "Berühmtheit" ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhXzjiMvKx0

das sagt eh alles xDDDD


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2010)

*Reaktionen von Chuck Norris*
Chuck Norris selbst reagierte auf seiner eigenen Website überrascht und geschmeichelt von der Aufmerksamkeit. Obwohl er sagte, dass er einige dieser „Fakten“ durchaus amüsant finde, versuche er, sie nicht ernst zu nehmen, und hoffe, dass dadurch mehr Menschen Interesse an den echten Fakten bekämen.[sup][2][/sup]

In seiner ersten Internetkolumne im Oktober 2006 fügte er noch weitere Aspekte hinzu: Er lehne es ab, mit Gott verglichen zu werden. Gott habe die Menschen nach seinem Ebenbild erschaffen, die Evolutionstheorie sei nicht wahr.[sup][3][/sup]

Ende 2006 drehte Chuck Norris einen Werbefilm für Mountain Dew in Anlehnung an diese „Fakten“.

Im Vorwahlkampf des ehemaligen Gouverneurs von Arkansas Mike Huckabee um die Position des republikanischen Präsidentschaftskandidaten für die Wahl 2008 trat Norris in einigen „HuckChuckFacts“ genannten Wahlkampfspots auf, in denen bekannte „Facts“ als Wahlwerbung für Huckabee Verwendung finden. Während Norris Argumente für die Wahl Huckabees nennt, nennt Huckabee bekannte Chuck Norris Facts.[sup][4][/sup]


----------



## » Black Commander ™ (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris ruft Baron Geddon zu: "Du bist die Bombe!

Chuck Norris hat den Erfolg "Ein Lied von Erde, Wind und Feuer" schon geschafft, als es nur Archavon gab!

Chuck Norris spielt Hexer und kann Seelensplitter aus Spielern ziehen.

Chuck Norris musste ein einziges Mal gähnen. Wir kennen es als Kampfrausch.

Chuck Norris' Weeklys bestehen aus Solo-Stadtraids und sind mit einem Lila Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet.

Sollte Chuck Norris jemals besiegt werden, droppt er so viel Gold, dass die Nullen zu einem irreparabelen WoW-Error führen.

Chuck Norris benutzt zur Gruppensuche keinen LFG-Channel, er flüstert sich selber an und zieht alleine los.

Chuck Norris kann Legendary's entzaubern, heraus kommen GM's.

Chuck Norris kann Druide spielen - in allen Skillungen gleichzeitig.

Chuck Norris hat J.F.K. getötet, weil er einen Lustigen Spaßstein zu hart geworfen hatte.

Chuck Norris würfelt mit /rnd 100 eine 101.

Chuck Norris' Todesritter beschöwrt keine Ghule - er beschwört Roundhousekicks.

Chuck Norris kann alle Flaggen im Arathibecken gleichzeitig einnehmen & halten!


----------



## Pupsi_Baer (29. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Chuck Norris hat einen eigenen Knight-rider-buff.



Chuck Norris nicht The Hoff!

Zu den Witzen:

Chuck Norris kann alle drei Talente Bäume ausskillen.

Beim Kampf gegen Bloodqueen Lana'thel muss Chuck Norris sie beißen. Der Biss ist tödlich.

Chuck Norris hat einem Level 1 Paladin mal SdK und Eisige Pfade gebufft. Heute kämpfen wir gegen ihn in ICC.

Chuck Norris benutzt beim Angeln sein Genital als Köder. Er angelt von der Scherbenwelt aus um in Azeroth Fische zu fangen. Er benutzt Meeresriesen als Köder.

Ein Hit von Chuck Norris führt bei allen außer ihm zum Serverabsturz. Der interne Speicher brauch so lang um die Zahl zu verarbeiten. Wir kennen das als Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris schlägt öfter als 1 mal pro Woche zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klobbireturns (29. September 2010)

wir alle bekommen nicht jede woche eine ID damit wir nicht zu schnell equippen etc. NEIN, wir bekommen eine id damit blizz eine woche zeit hat das chaos beseitigen kann das Chuck mittwochs morgens angerichtet hat !


----------



## Drop-Dead (29. September 2010)

ich hät nicht gedacht, dass hier so viele gute witze bei raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



n1 weiter so macht echt spaß hier zu lesen


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris eröffnet einen Raid ohne in einer Gruppe zu sein.

Bosse geben Chuck Norris ihren Loot bevor er sie legt, mit den Worten "Das ist alles was ich habe!"

Ein Schurke hat mal versucht auf Chuck Norris Taschendiebstahl anzuwenden. Seitdem ist dieser Schurke in der Lootliste von Chuck Norris zu finden.

Chuck Norris rollt das DnD von Lady Todeswhisper wie einen Teppich auf und schlägt sie damit onehit tot - bei vollem Manaschild.

Chuck Norris trinkt die Fläschchen aus, die der Professor abstellt und hat trotzdem noch 100% Trefferchance.

Wenn das grüne Experiment Chuck Norris ins Ziel nimmt explodiert es instant.

Chuck Norris kann alle Anfangs-Dialoge in ICC mit /STFU überspringen.

Beim Schlussevent in HdR flüchtet der Lichking vor Chuck Norris.


----------



## Maribêlla (29. September 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris ICC raidet nehmen die Experimente den Prof ins target.

Wenn Chuck Norris gegen Schatz und Stinki kämpft wirken sie dezimieren auf sich selbst. Um das Elend zu beenden gibt er ihnen einen roundhous kick.


----------



## Esda (29. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Chuck Norris tötet Thaddius mit einem Defibrilator.
> 
> Chuck Norris macht Urlaub auf der GM-Insel.






Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Chuck Norris kann alle Anfangs-Dialoge in ICC mit /STFU überspringen.



Gnaaa, die sind gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknight281 (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris gearscore wird als "zu hoch" angezeigt

Chuck Norris heilt sich mit Aderlass


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris spielt einen Gnom Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendofz (29. September 2010)

*Einmal gab es ein Gerücht, das Chuck Norris von den Defias getötet wurde. Das Gerücht stammt natürlich von Chuck selbst um die restlichen überlebenden Defias anzulocken.*
*
Arthas und Chuck Norris hattet einmal eine Wette abgeschlossen, der Verlierer eines Kampfes muss sein Leben lang in einer bescheuerten Rüstung rumlaufen.*
*
Chuck Norris spielt eine Hybridklasse aus Paladin, Shamane und Druide*.

*Chuck Norris kann Lady Vashj zwischen die Beine fassen.*

*Chuck Norris macht Feuer ohne Kochen gelernt zu haben.*
*
Chuck Norris skillt einen Beruf bis 450.... 2mal!*

*Chuck raidet nicht, er jagt!*
*
Illidan sagte mal, er wisse nicht wer Chuck Norris ist. Aus Sicherheitsgründen verwandelte er sich dann in einen Dämon um nicht so leicht erkannt zu werden!*

*Wenn ein Raid Chuck nervt, nutzt er Göttliches Eingreifen... Für sich selbet!*
*
Chuck Norris kann die Aggro von Arans Shemen halten!*

*Chuck Norris hält Tausendwinter allein... mit einem Holy Priester!*
*
Einmal wollte ein Gamemaster Chuck versehentlich umbenennen, da sein Name gegen die RP-Namensrichtlinien verstoß. Kurz darauf wurden reine PVE Server eingeführt!*

*Wenn Chuck Norris dich anhandelt, bekommst du einen Kritischen Treffer ab!*

*Chuck will seit längerem ins Alteractal. Seitdem werden die Warteschlangen nicht mehr voll!

Chuck Norris bekommt seine Arenapunkte bevor der Kampf losgeht!

Chuck Norris melkt seine Frühstücksmilch von Cairne Bloodhoof!

Einmal hat Chuck Norris beim Rechnungsupport angerufen und sich über die Preise beschwert, Blizzard hat den Rechnunghssupport darauf kostenlos gestellt!

Einmal hat Chuck Norris einen Chinafarmer gehackt!


*


----------



## Klobbireturns (29. September 2010)

weil ich grad im andern thread schon meinen senf dazugegeben hab^^ und es hier so schön reinpasst 



Chuck Norris hatte noch nie Lags in Dalaran


----------



## Nomisno (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris pullt die ganze icc zusammen und fliegt dann auf Cyndras Rücken zum LK hoch...

Chuck Norris hat A'lar gekillt und seine Asche erhalten...2 mal (Für die, dies nicht wissen: Das Mount A'lars Asche droppt erst bei Kael'thas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sie ist natürlich einzigartig)

Wer Gedankenkontrolle auf Chuck wirkt, der wird von chuck kontrolliert.

Chuck Norris hat Sunwell im 10er Modus geschafft, wobei Brutallus sich selbst verbrannt hat.

Chuck Norris war bei Brutallus...uninstanziert!

Den LK können wir nur mit 10 Leuten legen, weil Chuck Norris ab und zu auf ihn spuckt, während wir kämpfen.

Chuck Norris braucht kein Portal zur Scherbenwelt; Er schnippst mit den Fingern und sie fliegt zu ihm ._.

Wenn Illidan Chuck Norris sieht, sagt er "I am not prepared"

Und schlussendlich dürft ihr raten, wieso die Scherbenwelt so kaputt ist...


EDIT: Chuck braucht keine Dualskillung; Er skillt jedes Talent voll - JEDES.


----------



## Ridgster (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris schreibt blöde WoW-Phishing-Beiträge bei buffed.de... und hackt Barack Obama!
Chuck Norris kann ALLE Spammer im /2 zum Schweigen bringen
Chuck Norris kann im BG afk gehen und alle die ihn melden wollen lesen: Roundhousekick in <Countdown>, nach Ablauf des Countdowns stirbt man... 23 mal
Chuck Norris ist in WoW berühmter als Hogger
Chuck Norris schreit: LEROY JENKINS! und alle Server sind down
Chuck Norris bekommt von GM's niemals: "Das Problem ist uns bekannt" zu lesen!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: hier für die chuck norris-beigeisterten ^^
http://www.roundhousekick.de/


----------



## Flamet0wer (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris verhindert, dass der Eisbrocken schmilzt.


----------



## Quentaros (29. September 2010)

- WOW-Spieler raiden Bosse, alle und künftige Bosse raiden Chuck Norris...... ohne erfolg bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Wenn Chuck Norris dich anhandelt, landet sofort dein ganzes Gold und alle Items, auch die Seelengebunden, und noch dein Account in seiner Tasche. :-D
- Chuck Norris kann Elementare mit einem Löffel kürschnern


----------



## MrBlaki (29. September 2010)

Naja, witzig war bisher nichts, liegt aber daran das es keine Witze sonders feststellungen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## Serpendis (29. September 2010)

Ach...

*-Der Maelstrom ist kein normaler Strudel. Chuck Norris steht am Grund und löscht seinen Durst.*
*
*
*-Die Schlucht bei Tausend Nadeln füllte sich mit Wasser, weil Chuck Norris sich erleichtern musste.*
*
*
*-Arthas hat ein Poster von Chuck Norris in seinem Zimmer.*
*
*
*-Warum hat noch nie jemand Chuck Norris in WoW gesehen? Keiner hat ihn gesehen.*
*
*
*-Mister T kann zwar hacken, aber Chuck Norris kann die Realität verformen.*
*
*
*-Chuck Norris lootet Spieler mit Taschendiebstahl.*
*
*
*-Todesritter kennen keinen Schmerz. Chuck Norris kennt hundert Wege ihnen Schmerz beizubringen.*
*
*
*-Chuck Norris hat Dalaran mit einem Roundhousekick nach Nordend getreten.*
*
*
*-Chuck Norris braucht keinen Bannhammer. Er kickt Cheater und Hacker mit seinem Roundhousekick vom Server.*
*
*
*-Ein Viertel von Sturmwind wurde vernichtet, weil Chuck Norris Todesschwinge in der Luft nen Tritt verpasst hat.*
*
*
*
*


----------



## std123 (29. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Gibt es sie? Und wenn ja, wie lauten sie?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind die besten^^


----------



## Quentaros (29. September 2010)

Chuck Norris kann 25 Charaktere gleichzeitig spielen.... mit nur einem Account 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phantamir (29. September 2010)

also die witze hier sind einfach genial xD

das mit Aderlass von Evilslyn is geil ^^

find son beitrag cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (29. September 2010)

Deadlikemee schrieb:


> LOL FAIL
> 
> beide witze sind fail aber was will man von einen alli erwarten  der komplexe hat!!!
> 
> ...




Wenn hier jemand "failt" dann du O.o


BC ruft an: Hordler können auch Paladine werden.
Cata ruft an: Sogar Tauren können Paladine werden. Hmm da stimmt was nicht bei deinem "Witz", was? Selfowned.

Um zum Thema zurückzukommen:

Leider kenne ich keinen Chuck Norris Witz über WoW ^^ Aber weiter so, hab oft gelacht ;DD


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. September 2010)

Flamet0wer schrieb:


> Chuck Norris verhindert, dass der Eisbrocken schmilzt.



das einzige was in diesem thread, bis jetzt, lustig ist


----------



## Maine- (29. September 2010)

chuck norris kann klassenquest jeder klasse abschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge Judas (29. September 2010)

Echt gute Witze mit dabei


----------



## MewMewMewtu (29. September 2010)

WoW Chuck Norris Witz = Der wahre Hexer Witze

bsp: chuck norris kann eine Dayli 2 mal am tag machen = Der wahre Hexer kann eine Dayli 2 mal am Tag machen
Man kann "Chuck norris" auch durch jeden anderen Namen ersetzen.

mein Persönlicher Favourit:

Hexer bekommen ihr erster Pferd geschenkt. Der wahre Hexer schmeißt einen Pala von seinem Pferd, zündet beide an und reitet dann mit dem Pferd davon.
Manche reiten auch mit dem Pala davon.


----------



## Naicon (29. September 2010)

"[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wenn Chuck Norris ein Portal nach z.B. Dalaran setzt, wird er nicht nach Dalaran geportet, sondern Dalaran zu ihm." gefiel mir bisher am besten^^[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hier noch ein paar eigene:[/font]
Chuck Norris zahlt keine 13€ im Monat an Blizzard, Blizzard zahlt 13€ im Monat an Chuck Norris.

Chuck Norris kann die Daily's stündlich und die Weeklys täglich abschließen.

Chuck Norris hat gehustet, das hat den Cataclysmus ausgelöst.

lg


----------



## Izara (29. September 2010)

> Im Kampf gegen Halion verwendet Chuck Norris die Schneide dazu, Halion zu zerschnetzeln.
> 
> Chuck Norris angelt nicht. Er nutzt Tod und Verfall und sammelt die Fische ein.




Bei den zweien lach ich immernoch Tränen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (30. September 2010)

In Anlehnung an den Liegestütz-Witz: Wenn Chuck Norris den "Levitieren" Buff bekommt, schwebt er nicht, sondern die Welt senkt sich einen Meter unter ihm.

Für Chuck Norris ist während er in Bewegung ist NICHTS unmöglich.

Chuck Norris kann von JEDEM beim ICC-Portstein gesehen werden.

Chuck Norris kann Debuffs einfach wegklicken.

Chuck Norris transmutiert Saronit zu Titan indem er es zum Frühstück isst.


----------



## Wolfmania (30. September 2010)

Chuck Norris erobert TW, wenn er nur dran denkt

Chuck Norris erobert in Warsong 3 Flaggen gleichzeitig

Alterac in 30 Sekunden verloren ? Das muß Chuck Norris gewesen sein...

Für Chuck Norris gibt es 1v5 Arena-Kämpfe


----------



## nosmoke (30. September 2010)

chuck norris isst keinen honig, er kaut bienen ...
chuck norris gewinnt 4-gewinnt in 3 zügen...
bewegungen im universum sind relativ! ... nein für chuck norris nicht!!


----------



## Ohrensammler (30. September 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Chuck Norris transmutiert Saronit zu Titan indem er es zum Frühstück isst.



wieder mal ein guter ja!



Chuck Norris schreibt kein Ticket, er nutzt seine Hotline zu Rob Pardo


----------



## steven9797 (30. September 2010)

b1sh0p schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Wurde das entfernt? Hab keine Ahnung, da ich nie ein Feuer gemacht habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ja es wurde entfernt dass man Feuerstein und Zunder braucht aber kaufen kann mans noch.^^


----------



## SonneBlock (30. September 2010)

Es fängt eben an unlustig zu werden wenn die Leute sich bescheuerte Chuck Norris facts ausdenken.


----------



## Maine- (30. September 2010)

chuck norris kann 11 chars auf ein server haben 

chuck norris kann 51 chars auf einem account haben


----------



## frinne (30. September 2010)

Google won't search for *Chuck Norris* because it knows you don't find *Chuck Norris*, he finds you.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (30. September 2010)

frinne schrieb:


> Chuck Norris + *WoW* Witze


----------



## StormofDoom (30. September 2010)

das erinnert mich spontan an den Chuck Norris aus Cataclysm: Darius Crowley!

http://www.wowwiki.com/Crowley_facts


----------



## Nerevar88 (30. September 2010)

Chuck Norris ist der einzige bei dem "Kick" Damage macht


----------



## Ixidus (30. September 2010)

"wenn Gott allmächtig ist, dann soll er einen Stein erschaffen, der so schwer ist, dass er ihn selbst nicht hochheben kann" Gott tat dies und Chuck Norris hob ihn hoch.

hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun...aber ich hab ihn grad irgendwo aufgegriffen


----------



## No_ones (30. September 2010)

Wenn Chuck Norris von einer Mohawk Granate getroffen wird, bekommt nicht er eine Maske sondern der der die granate geworfen hat!


----------



## No_ones (30. September 2010)

» schrieb:


> Chuck Norris hat so viel Skill, dass er mit einem Jäger die gesamte Gruppe heilen, mit einem Priester tanken* und einem Druiden Schaden machen kann*, während er Afk ein 8kg Steak isst.







ich kenn den mit paladin


----------



## JacobyVII (30. September 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Chuck Norris Volksfähigkeit:
> Sobald eure Gesundheit unter 5% fällt, werdet ihr sofort unverwundbar, eurer Schaden wird für die Dauer des Effekts um 100% erhöht. Hält solange bis eurer Gegner besiegt ist.
> Abklingzeit beträgt 1min.



da ist ein problem drinnen..chuck norris verliert keine leben


----------



## Elvaras459 (30. September 2010)

Vanilecornet schrieb:


> geile witze dabei das mit Lady gefällt mir




Tolles Profilbild  

Und zu den Witzen: Ich fand den mit DW am geilsten xD aber das mit den Dudus war au net schlecht ^^ dachte erst du bist son dummer Kind was etz witzig sein will aber die Witze waren echt gut^^ Daumen hoch


----------



## 12master12 (1. Oktober 2010)

Es gibt keinen Weltenbaum, das ist Chuck Norris Finger.
Wenn Chuck Norris Sindragosa ansieht zerbröselt sie in staub.
Chuck Norris kann 2handwaffen in allen drei slots tragen.
Cuck Norris benutzt 2schilde zum tanken
Warum ist Gnoma verseucht?...Chuck Norris war da und hat einen fahren lassen.
Wenn Chuck Norris glühende rüstung bufft sterben die gegner beim anklicken.
Chuck Norris kann rassen kombinieren,... eine davon ist der Hexenkrieger
Blizzard erschuff Wow--Chuck Norris erschuff blizzard
Chuck Norris pullt die ganze HdZ4 und setzt dann heiliger Zorn ein---> nur hat er dann beim looten n problem
Chuck Norris kann im Strand der Uralten durch Tore gehen
wenn Chuck Norris Ingi wär würder er panzer baun und damit in ulduar herumfahren


----------



## Quentaros (2. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat in 45 Minuten ein ganzen Tauren gegessen. In den ersten 40 Minuten hatte er Sex mit Jaina Proudmore. 

Chuck Norris nimmt gern ein Bad im Geschmolzenen Kern zur Abkühlung und Entspannung, Ragnaros ist sein Quietsche-Entchen^^


----------



## WackoJacko (2. Oktober 2010)

Nerevar88 schrieb:


> Chuck Norris ist der einzige bei dem "Kick" Damage macht



Was ist mit Katze? Die haben auch einen Interrupt der sogar Schaden macht.

Somit ist der Fact hinfällig.


----------



## std123 (11. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat einen krieger der die wurzel von 2 auswendig kennt! denn pi ist ihm zu kurz


----------



## frankiboyk (11. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris klatscht und alle WoW Server brechen zusammen

Chuck Norris blinzelte und Lord Mark gar entstand 

Chuck Norris besiegte alle Bosse von icc in einer Sekunde



usw


----------



## Killding (11. Oktober 2010)

nosmoke schrieb:


> chuck norris kann einzigartige waffen doppelt anlegen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hammer GEIL


----------



## onkelzfan (11. Oktober 2010)

Nur Chuck Norris, kein WoW, aber mein absoluter Liebling: Chuck Norris wischt sich nach dem Kacken nicht den Hintern ab, er reiten den Charmin Bär.


----------



## Killding (11. Oktober 2010)

» schrieb:


> Chuck Norris ruft Baron Geddon zu: "Du bist die Bombe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WackoJacko (11. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat 4 Talenttrees:

1 healtree

1 tanktree

1 dpstree

1 kickass-tree


----------



## Sarvan (11. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris kann WoW ohne Lags und discos zocken.

Chuck Norris zahlt keine 13&#8364; an Blizzard, sondern Blizzard zahlt an Chuck Norris, damit er Azeroth nicht zerstört.

Chuck Norris spielt einen Vergelter Pala... OHNE sein Gesicht zu benutzen.

Chuck Norris tötet Bosse nicht und lootet sie hinterher, er macht es umgekehrt.

Chuck Norris spielt einen DD und lässt antanken.

Chuck Norris kann in WSG 3 Flaggen gleichzeitig aufnehmen, um das Spiel schneller zu Beenden.

Chuck Norris hat eine Fähigkeit, die es Hordlern im BG verbietet, vor einem 1vs1 Kampf zu fliehen. (Allianzspieler und stolz darauf )

Chuck Norris hat Todesschwinge roundhousegekickt, dieser hat durch seine Landung den Kataklysmus verursacht.

Chuck Norris hat einen Account mit 51 Charakteren.

Arthas reitet auf Unbesiegbar, Chuck Norris reitet auf Arthas.

Chuck Norris leavt nach einem Wipe nicht, er wirft die übrigen Gruppenmitglieder per Ausschlusswahl aus der Gruppe und erledigt den Rest allein.

Chuck Norris hat Naxxramas von den Östlichen Pestländern in die Drachenöde gekickt.

Chuck Norris heilt Icc25HM solo mit erster Hilfe, natürlich ohne 30% Buff.

Chuck Norris kontrolliert die Gedanken der WoW Community... mit Hilfe einer Waffe der Verderbnis und der Dunkelheit, deren Name ist Gearscore.


----------



## Tounho (11. Oktober 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Arthas reitet auf Unbesiegbar, Chuck Norris reitet auf Arthas.
> 
> Chuck Norris leavt nach einem Wipe nicht, er wirft die übrigen Gruppenmitglieder per Ausschlusswahl aus der Gruppe und erledigt den Rest allein.
> 
> ...




für nen Ally top


----------



## Kersyl (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris trinkt keine Fläschchen, er kaut frostlotus.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris Waffe ist ungesockelt. Er schlägt so feste zu, das die Steine ständig rausfallen!


----------



## Ronin1978 (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris schreibt keine GM-Tickets, er liest welche am Klo.


----------



## <<NôGô>> (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat 3 Melee Waffenslots.

Jeweils einen Slot für seine Hände und einen Slot für die Faust hinter seinem Bart.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris kann mit Raufang Aufzug fahren.

Die Tore bei Fauldarm sind erst implementiert worden, als Chuck Norris losging, um herauszufinden, ob es einen Erfolg "tötet alle Bosse des Seuchen-, Blut- und Frostviertels innerhalb von 60 Sekunden" gibt.


----------



## Bullock_ (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat einst einen Bot programmiert, der einen DK levelte. Wir kennen ihn als Arthas.

Chuck Norris reitet nicht auf Onyxia, er nimmt Lady Prestor.

Ein GM versuchte einmal, Chuck Norris wegen Goldcapüberschreitung zu Bannen. Es folgte der World-First-Kill an einem Blizzard Mitarbeiter.

Wenn Chuck Norris nichts zu tun hat, loggt er sich auf einen Twink ein und diskutiert mit Garrosh Höllschrei in der Kriegshymnenfeste über Angriffpläne und Schweinefleisch, sofern er nicht gerade als Nekromant verkleidet Geißelfürsten verdrischt.

Chuck Norris kann Kannibalismus auch an Elementaren anwenden - und an sich selbst.

Die Gurubashi versuchen schon seit langem, Chuck Norris zu beschwören. Da er einen vollen Terminkalender hat, vertritt ihn lediglich sein Pet.

Chuck Norris kann die An'Quiraj-Skarabäen nicht wirklich in Nordend reiten. Die Zwillinge sind sich jedoch uneins derüber, wer es ihm sagen solle.

Chuck Norris Bank-Twink ist auch Skarabäusfürst.

Chuck Norris atmet tief ein...

Neun Monate, nachdem Chuck Norris das erste mal in Onyxias Hort war, kam Nefarian auf die Liveserver.

Chuck Norris isst keinen Manastrudel, er kaut Tische.

Der Lichkönig versucht einmal wöchentlich, einen Random-Raid auf Chuck Norris zu organisieren. Leider bekommt er das feige Pack nicht aus der Zitadelle.

Chuck Norris braucht keine Windreiter, er sagt den Zeppelinen einfach, wo sie ihn absetzen können.

Jaina Prachtmeer befindet sich in Wahrheit im Mindcontrol von Chuck Norris, der so einen Krieg zwischen Thrall und Varian anzetteln will.

Chuck Norris hat Sylvanas Windläufer entjungfert - am nächsten Morgen war sie untod.

Chuck Norris spielt WoW als Echtzeitstrategiespiel gegen sich selbst - die Spieler merken es nur nicht.

Chuck Norris spielt in Kharazan 3D-Schach.

Ragnaros ist in Wahrheit Chuck Norris' Zigarrenanzünder.

Chuck Norris hat in HdZ die Zeugung von Hochfürst Saurfang in die Wege geleitet.

Es gibt keinen Smaragdgrünen Traum, nur eine Liste von Druiden, denen Chuck Norris erlaubt, zu schlafen. Der Traum verdarb, nachdem Chuck Norris einen Inception an Ysera durchführte.

Die Scherbenwelt zerbarst, als Chuck Norris vergaß, die Tür hinter sich zu schließen.

Chuck Norris' Hunter kann Blutelfen zähmen.

Einmal hat Chuck Norris einen lebenden Bären gefrühstückt, bevor er dem Druiden seinen Glückwunsch zum Jagderfolg aussprechen konnte.

Chuck Norris Segen der Macht hält vierundzwanzig Stunden - auf Frauen.

Ein Untoter Priester versuchte einst eine Gedankensicht auf Chock Norris zu wirken - es war die Geburtsstunde von "Leichenexplosion".

Chuck Norris kann dir auf einer Karte zeigen, wo sich der See der Tiefenbahn befindet.

Chuck Norris hat Stratholme in Brand gesteckt. Und Hyjal.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (12. Oktober 2010)

Sarvan schrieb:


> Chuck Norris hat eine Fähigkeit, die es Hordlern im BG verbietet, vor einem 1vs1 Kampf zu fliehen. (Allianzspieler und stolz darauf )



Schon komisch. Ich bin Hordler und mir fällt genau dasselbe bei den Allianzlern auf (wegrennen bis man zu zweit ist). Entweder liegt das am Realmpool, oder (was ich vermute), dass das Empfinden subjektiv ist, und das anscheinend Spieler aller Fraktionen machen.
Ich nicht ... Ich bin Hexer.


----------



## Knallkörper (12. Oktober 2010)

= nicht witzig!


----------



## Pomela (12. Oktober 2010)

Hab mich halb tot gelacht   




DANKE für diesen SUPER-Thread!!!


----------



## Sarvan (12. Oktober 2010)

XT-002 schrieb:


> Schon komisch. Ich bin Hordler und mir fällt genau dasselbe bei den Allianzlern auf (wegrennen bis man zu zweit ist). Entweder liegt das am Realmpool, oder (was ich vermute), dass das Empfinden subjektiv ist, und das anscheinend Spieler aller Fraktionen machen.
> Ich nicht ... Ich bin Hexer.




Realmpool = Blutdurst


----------



## Chirogue (12. Oktober 2010)

Myriu schrieb:


> Wenn Chuck Norris feart beendet sich der Effekt erst wenn die Betroffenen sterben.






Dann seh ich regelmäßig Chuck Norris im BG..


----------



## Spankey (12. Oktober 2010)

Vor Bud Spencer hat sogar Chuck Norris angst.


----------



## Pusillin (12. Oktober 2010)

Irgendwie lustig^^



Chuck Norris hat sich aus Spaß mit Viren infiziert und musste Husten - CATACLYSM.

Chuck Norris reitet nicht, er beflügelt die Reittiere.

Wenn Chuck Norris weiterhin für jeden besiegten Gegner einen Tropfen Wasser auf dem einst kargen Azeroth erscheinen lässt,
werden in 3 Monaten die ersten Landstriche Kalimdors, Nordends und der östlichen Königreiche überflutet sein.

Chuck Norris hat das Open-PvP auf Normalen/PvE - Servern erfunden... Nur schade dass niemand davon berichten kann.


----------



## Liberiana (12. Oktober 2010)

Auf der Fahrt nach Nordend fragte Arthas Muradin, wer Chuck Norris sei. Seitdem trug er eine Maske...


----------



## Azyurok (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris kann als Pala Schaden machen

Chuck Norris kann einen Pala in seiner Blaser verhauen.

Chuck Norris macht Feuernove ohne Totem.

Der Shamane geht übers Wasser, Chuck Norris geht über den Shamanen... und die restlichen 39 Raid-Member.

die sind mir Spontan in den Sinn gekommen. ^^


----------



## Azyurok (12. Oktober 2010)

Ixidus schrieb:


> "wenn Gott allmächtig ist, dann soll er einen Stein erschaffen, der so schwer ist, dass er ihn selbst nicht hochheben kann" Gott tat dies und Chuck Norris hob ihn hoch.
> 
> hat zwar nix mit wow zu tun...aber ich hab ihn grad irgendwo aufgegriffen



auf i-bash ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris kann jederzeit mit WoW aufhören.


----------



## Azyurok (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat einmal beim Baden gefurzt. Offiziel waren die Nachtelfen für die Spaltung der Kontinente verantwortlich.


----------



## Hasseo (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris kann einer Meerjungfrau zwischen die Beine packen.


----------



## kylezcouzin (12. Oktober 2010)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> wenn du im PvP versuchst Chuck Norris auch nur ins target zu nehmen , kommt eine Faust aus deinem Monitor!



ich packs ned ich lach grad vor weinen xDDD


sehr geil, sehr sehr geil xD


----------



## GuardianofAsgaard (12. Oktober 2010)

Chuck Norris hat angst vor meiner Frau  -.-


----------



## GuardianofAsgaard (12. Oktober 2010)

auch nicht schlecht =)


----------

